
Linux System Information Decoded - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7768
======
nailer
More Intel DMI decoded on Linux, but if you didn't know about DMI decode then
a good article.

Tip: modern Linux kernels expose all those info via seperate files in /sys,
which can be easier to parse.

PS, if you're on a Windows box, run:

    
    
        get-wmiobject
    

To see the same stuff.

~~~
nailer
Replying to myself: if you're in python, get 'tuna' from kernel.org GIT - it
has a sysfs module.

